# How to eliminate basement window?



## toddnbina (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi,

We are trying to remove a basement window that is above ground and part of the foundation.  Can anyone give us step by step instructions on how to do this correctly or where we can find a video or book that shows us how to do this?  We have had no luck looking on line and need to get this project underway ASAP.

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 5, 2008)

Take a couple of pictures (one inside and one outside) and post it. It will be a lot eaisier to explain seeing it.


----------

